# Low TSH, normal FT3 and FT4?!



## athgadt

When I went ob/gyn check up, my first TSH test was extremely low <0.005. The doctor ordered a repetition of the test and also the Free T3 and Free T4. Got my results today and here they are:

TSH <0.14 
FT3 <2.6 
FT4 <0.92

Is it possible to have low tsh levels but normal t3 and t4? What could it mean? I've called multiple endocrinologists offices but they are full until late June.

BTW, I've also been having flu symptoms on and off for over a month now. Dry, sore throat, pain all around my body and fatigue. Also experiencing a lot of trouble sleeping soundly and have become kind of intolerant.

Please HELP!


----------



## Andros

athgadt said:


> When I went ob/gyn check up, my first TSH test was extremely low <0.005. The doctor ordered a repetition of the test and also the Free T3 and Free T4. Got my results today and here they are:
> 
> TSH <0.14
> FT3 <2.6
> FT4 <0.92
> 
> Is it possible to have low tsh levels but normal t3 and t4? What could it mean? I've called multiple endocrinologists offices but they are full until late June.
> 
> BTW, I've also been having flu symptoms on and off for over a month now. Dry, sore throat, pain all around my body and fatigue. Also experiencing a lot of trouble sleeping soundly and have become kind of intolerant.
> 
> Please HELP!


Hi there!

W/o the ranges for the FREE T3 and FREE T4, I can't tell. Different labs have different ranges.

If you could furnish the ranges, it would be appreciated.

And did your ob/gyn comment?

It "sounds" like you might be hyperthyroid but once again, we need those ranges.

Sorry you feel so unwell. We will help you to the best of our ability. Great group here!


----------



## athgadt

FT3 was 2.6// normal is 1.5-3.5
FT4 0.92// normal 0.75-1.54
TSH 0.14// normal 0.3-3.0

Obgyn said I should make an appointment w/ endo, nothing else.


----------



## Andros

athgadt said:


> FT3 was 2.6// normal is 1.5-3.5
> FT4 0.92// normal 0.75-1.54
> TSH 0.14// normal 0.3-3.0
> 
> Obgyn said I should make an appointment w/ endo, nothing else.


Thank you soooooooooooooooo much!

Well...................your FREE T3 is just slightly above the mid-range of the range given by your lab which is 2.5. Most of us feel best when the FREE T3 is @ about 75% of the range given by the lab.

And the FREE T4, mid-range would be 1.14 so you are "really" low on that.

Free T4 converts to Free T3. Free T3 is your active hormone which gives you energy, helps you stay healthy and is supportive of the limbic system (your mood.)

I do think that you need antibodies tests because there are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies. If present, they have a tendency to skew the usual thyroid panel (which you have here) because the body is attempting to right it's self.

It would not surprise me at all if you are hyperthyroid. Symptoms often cross over and nothing is carved in stone when it comes to this.

I do recommend the following tests.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

And here is info on that TSI

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

The truth is, any doc can run these tests and while your ob/gyn may be too busy to help you with this, any number of doctors can such as a DO, Internal Medicine, GP and so on.

The criteria is they just have to want to help you.

One could consider pituitary or estrogen dominance but I would get the antibodies' tests first.

Here is a matrix that you will find interesting.
http://www.drrind.com/therapies/thyroid-scale-matrix


----------



## kdsjen

My labs are similar. 
My TSH is very low and my FT3 and FT4 range from normal to "slightly elevated." 
The piece of the puzzle that helped me was when my doctor worked up my antibodies and found my TPO and ATG(?) antibodies to be high while I had no TSI antibodies. 
This changed a very "Graves" appearing cluster of symptoms in the beginning to an Early Hashimotos diagnosis, which can start very Hyper. 
I'm new here and not sure if we can post links? But I found a Thyroid Matrix out there that helped me, as well as a post on these boards that talked a lot about how antibodies can skew other lab results. 
Hope you get in to a good doc soon!


----------



## Andros

kdsjen said:


> My labs are similar.
> My TSH is very low and my FT3 and FT4 range from normal to "slightly elevated."
> The piece of the puzzle that helped me was when my doctor worked up my antibodies and found my TPO and ATG(?) antibodies to be high while I had no TSI antibodies.
> This changed a very "Graves" appearing cluster of symptoms in the beginning to an Early Hashimotos diagnosis, which can start very Hyper.
> I'm new here and not sure if we can post links? But I found a Thyroid Matrix out there that helped me, as well as a post on these boards that talked a lot about how antibodies can skew other lab results.
> Hope you get in to a good doc soon!


You can post links that would benefit someone as long as they are credible and not selling "stuff!"

Welcome!









I post Dr. Rind's Matrix all the time; is that the one you mean?


----------

